# gebogene pfeile



## Meister Eder (2. Februar 2002)

so tach auch,

ich bräucht ein tutorial wie man diese gebogenen pfeile macht, die in sovielen trenwhores vorkommen. ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

thx 4 help


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Februar 2002)

*??? Meinst Du sowas....*

Meinst Du sowas (s. Bild)`?????

Also wenn Du Word ( MS Office ) hast, kannst die da nehmen oder sonst aus Formen bauen in PS. Welche PS Version hast Du?

Sollte das nicht der Pfeil sein den Du meinst zeig mal ein Beispiel 
(LINK oder so)


----------



## Meister Eder (2. Februar 2002)

îch hab ps 6.
aber ich krieg genau diese biegung nicht hin, wie indem bild das du angehängt hast.
das is genau das was ich brauch. erklärs mir vielleicht nochmal wie ich die mache, denn office hab ich leider net.
mit den freeform werkzeugen krieg ich nämlich die biegung nicht hin.


----------



## Sovok (2. Februar 2002)

wie wärs wenn du 1/4 von nem kreis nimmst


----------



## Commek (2. Februar 2002)

Also ich würde die so machen wie es Sovok gesagt hat:

Du mals 2 Kreise, das eine etwas mehr oben rechts von dem anderen, dann radierst du 3/4 von den Kreisen weg(die Teile die nicht in die Richtung zeigen). Und dann malst du es schön aus und machst den rest.

Wenn du willst kann ich dir das auch in Bilder Schritten beschreiben


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Februar 2002)

Also, das was ich gemacht habe ( eben in PS auf die schnelle gemacht , heißt, das geht auch genauer ).

1. Erstmal auf einer Ebene einen Kreis aufziehen und schwarz füllen.
2. Auf einer zweiten Ebene einen Pfeil über Formen anlegen.
3. Dritte Eben ein Rechteck hochkant anlegen!

Dann habe ich mit Ebenmasken das überflüssige abgedeckt, könnte man auch mit Pinsel machen.

Ergebnis ist nicht 1oo %, weil schnell gemacht, aber mit Ruhe und Zeit klappt es so:

Bild im dritten Post....?

[edit]

*sorry* Oder auch nicht *g* klappt irgendwie nicht

[/edit]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Februar 2002)

Und hier noch ein SDcrenshot der Ebenen!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Februar 2002)

*Schnellergebnis*

Hmm er mag mich nicht, will das Bild nicht anhängen trotz kleiner Grösse... *mhm*


----------



## CeoN (2. Februar 2002)

ansonsten nimmst das path tool un da kannst soviel biegungen rein tun wie du willst un die bestimmen


----------



## shiver (2. Februar 2002)

^^ genau.



warum so umständlich?


----------



## Meister Eder (2. Februar 2002)

super leute. danke für die ganzen antworten !

war grad spazieren und da isses mir mit dem 1/4 kreis eingefallen. so wie es auch sovok vorgeschlagen hat. das geht glaub ich relativ schnell.    da sieht ma mal was die frische luft so alles ausmacht ;-)


----------



## ephiance (2. Februar 2002)

wieso nimmste nich die font windings , is doch noch einfacher


----------

